# ALIEN DUSK, A Novamarines Roleplay



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Alien Dusk, A Novamarines Roleplay​*
_The Forge World of Barbadon Reach lies on the outskirts of the Eastern Fringe, and is currently Imperial-Held. However, things are about to change, as the Brimlock Dragoons Imperial Guardsmen stationed on the planet soon find themselves beset by a deadly enemy. 

A Splinter Fleet of Tyranids have come to Barbadon Reach, and it looks as though all efforts to defend the Forge World will be overwhelmed by the xenos life forms. However, as luck would have it, the adeptus astartes chapter classified in Imperial Records as the Novamarines, the sons of Guilliman. Responding to the plea for aid, the Novamarines dispatch a full-strength Battle Company with elements of support to aid the Imperial Guard.

And so, the stage is set for the Battle of Barbadon Reach. Can the Novamarines and their Imperial Guard allies overcome the almighty Hive Mind?_​
The full Battle Company of Novamarines were assembled on board the ship classified in Imperial Records as _Guilliman's Pride_, and had been the Novamarines Third Company's unofficial ship for as long as Leras Solomon had been their captain. The only thing that prevented from _Guilliman’s Pride_ attached to the Third permanently, was that the scions of Guilliman always referred to the Codex Astartes.

Amongst the Novamarines, the third company was known to be one of the strongest companies in the chapter. They had a formidable reputation, having taken to the field of many battles in the Emperor, and Guilliman’s name. The third company bore the title of "Wrath of Guilliman", and their captain boasted the title “Master of the Arsenal”. 

Standing next to the blue and white coloured Captain, stood the Chaplain accompanying the Strike Force, clad in black armour with a skull-shaped helmet. His name was Resan Obadiah, and he had been fighting with the Third Company since before even Solomon was captain. He had served under Solomon's predecessor, Yeral Moran, who had fallen to a Daemon Prince of chaos on the planet of Augasiath II. Solomon looked at Obadiah, and spoke to the gathered adeptus astartes as loud as his enhanced voice could shout.

“Brothers,” Captain Solomon began. “In less than an hour, _Guilliman’s Pride_ will exit the warp and we will see the enemy that we have come here to kill! Some of you may have fought these xenos before, and for some of you it may be a completely new experience. But do not let that stop you from doing what must be done! The Forge World of Barbadon Reach is our target, and it is currently in the hands of the 44th Brimlock Dragoons Armoured Infantry Regiment, but they are being slowly pushed back by the seemingly unstoppable Tyranid-breed xenos. However, they are seemingly unstoppable to the Imperial Guard. 

“But, my Brothers,” Captain Solomon continued, the eyes of every power-armoured warrior in the room resting upon him. “We are not Imperial Guard. We are not mortal men. Nay, we are more than mortal! We are the Novamarines, sons of Guilliman! But above all else, we are Space Marines!”

Loud cheers erupted through the Battle-Barge, as Captain Solomon lifted his Powersword in the air with a grim smile beneath his helmet. When the cheers died down, he remarked in a low whisper to the gathered audience. “And we shall know no fear. Go, brothers, to your stations. The Emperor Protects.”

*ALL:* As you listen to the Captain's speech, describe your thoughts. What are you thinking? And, what do you think of your brothers assembled in the room with you? Do you have any previous Tyranid experience, or are you completley new when facing this type of xenos?

(*A/N:* _Apologies for the shite first post, just to get you all started. Next chapter will include fighting, I promise._)


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

As the Captain was speaking to them, Ethan felt his attention drifting away. Tyranids. He had hated the creatures since the day he had first lost his squad, before he became sergeant. They had been part of a desperate defence to evacuate Hysperides, when a Carnifex brood had broken through the defences, although after a titanic struggle all three Carnifexes lay dead, it had still resulted in the loss of the rest of his squad. But he would not lose any men, not this time. Since becoming Sergeant he had drilled his squad ceaselessly. Training them to be one of the most effective and disciplined tactical squads in the chapter. He knew there were no other men he would rather have by him.

He took the opportunity to glance around the room, looking over his fellow sergeants. Most of them he had served with before, he knew there strengths and weaknesses, and respected them. Sergeant Fulcram had always been quiet, his eyes spoke of some deep pain, hidden far back in his past, but Ethan had been able to rely upon his ruthlessly efficient fire discipline many times before, pinpoint salvos destroying armoured convoys and columns of infantry with equal ease. Darius was another sergeant he had experience with, he was a more aggressive sergeant, he was strongly loyal to the men of the company, and had pulled ‘The Eternals’ out of the fire more than once. Sergeant Bellum Macharius was another, he was widely regarded as the company’s ‘fast response’ unit. His tactics of applied force had been effective on numerous occasions. Sergeant Varos had been with the company for years, although he had only been promoted to sergeant recently. He was perhaps a little rash, but his dedication and ceaseless training outweighed his fearsome temper. Finally, Zandra Varyk was an unknown quantity, having only recently joined the company from the ninth as sergeant of the thirds second assault squad. Ethan didn’t know him well but he could read men well enough and had heard enough stories to know that there was some sort of hidden aggrandisement between Varyk and the Captain. He only hoped it did not affect the mission.

“And we shall know no fear. Go, brothers, to your stations. The Emperor Protects.”

Ethan surfaced from his own thoughts, clapping his fist to his breast plate. “The Emperor Protects.”

He joined the other sergeants as they left the room, approaching Bellum, the ex-Deathwatch among the company. "You have experience of the Tyranid threat brother?"...


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Bellum Macharius*

Sergeant Macharius sat quietly as the Captain spoke. Tyranids. He could remember the night well. Flashes of gunfire and screams of men filled the memory. Bellum reached up to his face without thinking. He could feel the twitch on his right cheek from that night. His armored fingers tinked against metal. The scar and cheek had long since been replaced with metal. 

Bellum lowered his hand. Phantom pains again. It was something he felt from time to time. There was a click in his ear. The techpriest was finished with the rituals of activation. _Thunder Strike _was prepared. It would see much use here.

“The Emperor Protects,” Captain Solomon finished. “The Emperor Protects,” Bellum echoed.

The Sergeants moved to leave. Bellum ran through each of them quickly. There was Brother Varyk an assault marine. He had already stricken Bellum as a dedicated astartes but, though his demeanor on and off the battlefield appeared to be the same. The other assault sergeant, Brother Varos, moved. This man constantly trained himself and his men. They were effective close combatants though the fierce temper could become a problem if not properly controlled. Brother Sergeant Anar was a tactical marine to the core. His aggressive attitude was balanced by his loyalty to the men he commanded, something the two had in common. Sergeant Fulcram was far different from the others. The astartes was a driven man committed to the chapter, but there was almost no connection to his men. It didn’t necessarily make him a bad leader; but, from Bellum’s experience, it never lead to a good one. The final Sergeant was Brother Lysane. The Astartes was a warm individual who had yet to lose a man in combat. This spoke volumes about his ability to command.

As they moved into the hallway leading from the briefing room Bellum heard footsteps moving closer. _"You have experience of the Tyranid threat brother,"_ Ethan asked. “I have,” Bellum replied almost reaching for the nonexistent scar again, “A vile race of xeno, but I believe you have faced them as well.” Bellum turned, “Is there something you would like to know about them?”...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

“A vile race of xeno, but I believe you have faced them as well.” Bellum turned, “Is there something you would like to know about them?”

"I have Brother, to my shame." A shadow passed over Ethan's face as he thought back. He shook it off. He could not allow his past failings to affect his judgement and focus in the coming struggle. He must take his experience and use it to bolster his determination, only then, when he had succeeded in this mission could he consider himself absolved of his guilt.

"But as a member of the Death-watch I bow to your superior expertise in this area. I understand that you have more knowledge of tactics effective against the swarm and of weak points on their weapons-beasts. Would you share this knowledge with me and the other sergeants?"...


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Bellum Macharius*

Bellum listened quietly. "Would you share this knowledge with me and the other sergeants," Ethan asked. For a molment he had seen regret or remorse in the Sergeants face. "I would my Brother. When they are standing by for the launch I would gladly share what I know of the beasts," Bellum said with a nod. 

Before the other marine could leave Bellum spoke again. "You said it was to your shame that you have faced this threat before,” he placed a hand on Ethan’s pauldron. “There is no shame in facing a foe; there is only shame in taking nothing from it." Bellum removed his hand, “Now come. Our squads are waiting.”


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel stood at attention in front of his squad. His men stood silent as the captain began his long winded speech to his men. In it contained the details of the mission but he needed no details just where the enemies where and who he was fighting. He and his squad would do the rest. They would do the rest. At the end of his speech with most other marines bellowing to the Emperor, Gabriel stood quiet his squad the Avengers of Seros joining him.

They were astartes and would act accordingly. Gabriel turned to his brothers, a smile on his face. *"Brothers we shall soon be back in the heart of the enemy. We are the best of the company, the Vanguard of it. We have fought hard and as such we will smash our way through these pitiful foes. Remember to stay together we are a unit not a single entity. Ramires you are in charge whilst I converse with the other sergeants."*

He moved over to the other sergeants nodding his head to each as he passed them. He made his way over to the other assault marine sergeant Zandra Varyk. *"Brother it seems that we will be the ones that take our blades to the cursed xeno."*


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

"You said it was to your shame that you have faced this threat before,” he placed a hand on Ethan’s pauldron. “There is no shame in facing a foe; there is only shame in taking nothing from it." Bellum removed his hand, “Now come. Our squads are waiting.”

Ethan nodded, "I know Brother", he paused to nod back at Sergeant Varos as the man moved to stand by Varyk. "I thank you for your words, I am honoured to fight alongside you."

"But you are right, we must return to our squads Brother", he smiled warmly, then turning, walked with Bellum back to their men. He acknowledged the other Sergeants as he passed, greeting some with smiles and others with a warriors grip, but his mind was not on that, instead still dwelling on the fall of Hysperides. He shook it away as he strode back into his squad, "Argus, we have work to do"

His second in command grinned back at him, "the Emperor's work is never done Sergeant"

"No, it is not", Ethan glanced back, nodding at Sergeant Bellum as he and his squad exited the room...


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

As Darius stood at attention listening to the Captain's speech, his heart rate quickened at the thought of purging the Emperors enemies. For he was an Astartes, and angel of death, war was calling, it was in his blood. Darius listened to the captain explain that they were going to the rescu and defense of a planet from a Tyranid invasion. This excited Darius even moe, for he had never had the chance to fight the Tyranids before. He had fought everything else, wether it be ork, traitor imperials, Eldar, Tau, or the countless other enemies. BUt this would be his first against the Tyranid swarms. 

As the Captain ended his speech with, “And we shall know no fear. Go, brothers, to your stations. The Emperor Protects.”. Darius respnonded by throwing banging his right gauntlet onto his chest over his primary heart with a thud and shouting back with all the streingth that he could muster, "The emperor protects!"

Darius then turned to his squad saying, "Okay marines, you heard the captain. I know we havent fought the tyranids yet, but we have all read the reports. Laod up on ammo and frags, now go gear up and meet me in the arming chamber in 15min." He then went over to talk with his fellow sgt's for a moment and to get their take on the mission, for Darius wasnt arragant enough to think that he had nothing to learn from hos fellow sgt's that had already fought the Tyranids. 

As he was approaching he thought of hes fellow sgts. There was Sgt Ethan who had almost a century of experience on him and had never lost a man. Darius held extremely high respect for him because this meant that he was very capable and demanding leader. There was the new assault sgt Varyk, but he was a wild card and Darius didnt know him well. Sgt Varos, an assault marine to the core. Then the Dev Sgr Fulcrum, who was a competent sgt but was more dedicated to the mission than to his men, a trait that Darius thought did not belong in a sgt. But even though, Darius respected Fulcrum for to become an Astartes Sgt meant a lot. Finally there was Macharius, who had fought with the deathwatch and now lead the companies 'rapid response' unit. He held Macharius in very high esteem and beleived him to be one of the best sgts that the chapter has ever had.

When he reached the other Sgts he heard Bellum say, "I would my Brother. When they are standing by for the launch I would gladly share what I know of the beasts," Upon hearing this Darius said, "Thank you brother for your willingness to share your wisdom to us. You do yourself, us, and the chapter much honor. Now if youll excuse me, i need to see that my men are ready." He then went to join his men and prepare for the coming fight.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Amongst the packed, desperately made trenches, the soldiers of the forty-fourth Brimlock Dragoons Imperial Guard Regiment were fighting, and dying against the Tyranid Swarm. The Commissar attached to the group knew this, yet could do nothing. He had already executed half of the regimental command squad for cowardice, and did not want to find the 44th with no command by the end of the day.

By lunchtime in fact, was much more likely, as none of these men had ever experienced the true horror of the Tyranids before. Sure, hitting one of them wasn’t an issue, but you had to be careful about which ones you shot. Shoot the big ones, and the small ones will overwhelm you. Shoot the small ones though, and then you’ll have the big ones on your lines. 

Further behind the trenches, a mixture of Basilisks, Hydra Flak Tanks and Manticore Rocket Launchers delivered a payload of death onto the enemy, but still, Commissar Yaras knew that it would not be enough, and wished that they still had Baneblades attached to the Regiment. However, it was not to be.

As another Brimlock Dragoon dropped his lasgun and turned to run, the Commissar’s attention was diverted from him by the ever-growing threat of the next wave of xenos. He could not waste valuable ammunition on his own men when there was the enemy to account for.

“Fire at will,” bellowed Commissar Yaras, and the Dragoons, who had served with the Commissar for years now, understood what he meant, and they all, in unison, apart from the occasional deserters, desperately pulled the trigger on their lasgun.

“Commissar Yaras, sir!” the 44th’s standard bearer looked at the Commissar, who nodded, giving him permission to continue. “Jerason’s just received word that aid has reached us. We’ll not be on our own any longer, Commissar, sir!”

The Commissar nodded, and turned to the squad’s vox-caster. “You, soldier, who’s coming to our aid?”

“You’ll be pleased to hear this, sir,” Jerason remarked, and unleashed a spray of shots from his lasgun. “For it’s the Space Marines!”

Commissar Yaras looked up at the skies, and knew that Jerason was right, for it was ablaze as several objects that could have been meteors hurled at full speed towards the planet below, straight into the heart of the Tyranid Swarm. With a smile on his face, the Commissar knew that the tide had just turned. “You, Jerason, vox all squads.”

“What shall I tell them, sir?”

“That we will charge,” Commissar Yaras remarked. “No longer do we hide in trenches, no longer do we cower behind walls. We will show the adeptus astartes of what we’re made of, and we will defeat the Tyranids once and for all!”


+++

The Drop Pods bearing the colours of the Novamarines 3rd Company smashed planetside, landing in the rubble of several destroyed buildings. Less than a minuite after they had landed, the Defenders of Honorum, the Company's command squad led the charge into the xenos lines, followed by the rest of the Company and the Imperial Guard. 

"For the Emperor and For Guilliman!" bellowed Captain Solomon, his Power-Sword swinging into Tyranid Flesh, breaking apart two xenos with one, powerful swing. 

*Gabriel Varos and Zandra Varyk, the Forlorn Hope:* Your Assault Marines land in the middle of several Tyranids. Describe how you destroy them, do you take any casualties? Does your squad remain intact? (You are facing about sixty of small xenos, a mixture of Termagaunts and Hermagaunts).

*Ethan Lysane:* Your Tactical Squad comes face to face with five Tyranid Warriors, and are hard pressed to overcome the xenos. Do you suffer casualties or do you emerge unharmed?

*Darius Anar, Bellum Macharius and Garviel Vintar:* Your Tactical Squads, upon landing, hear the ground rumble beneath your feet and hurl yourselves out of the way just in time, as a Mawloc leaps out of the tunnels, intent on slaying your astartes. You must work together to defeat the Mawloc, or else you will all perish.

*Akkad Fulcram:* Your Devastators secure a position on an old ruin, giving you a vantage point of the battlefield below. You see your brothers being assaulted by various Tyranids, yet a bigger opportuinity presents itself, in the form of a Hive Tyrant. Do you go for the leader of the Tyranid Swarm, or aid your brothers? (Note, if you go for the Hive Tyrant, Do not kill it in one Update. It will take several shots to do so.) You also see that your Captain is headed towards the Hive Tyrant, intent on destroying it.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The drop pod slammed down, deployment hatches lowering as steam poured off the sides. "Everyone out, secure the perimeter."

The squad flooded out of the drop pod, Ethan in the lead, the marines spread out while Ethan and Argus remained in the centre. Argus took the auspex from his waist and powered the scanner up. "I want an immediate area scan Argus, 200 metres."

The warrior nodded, adjusting the scanner. "Nothing sir... wait", Argus tapped the auspex, "I'm getting something, but I can't tell what it is, approaching from the south-east"

Ethan checked the Captain's transponder, he was about a kilometre in the same direction, "whatever it is we're going to run into it anyway. Jason take point, we need to regroup with the rest of the company to the south-east, Mikael, go with him. The rest of you form up, Valence, Arrius, the rear, Conrad, I want your missile launcher in the centre."

The squad moved off, Jason with his meltagun at the forefront, Mikael a half step behind him as they entered the shadow of a huge, ruined basilica administratum. ++Stick to the vox from now on, I want to be as quiet as possible++ The squad voxed back their acknowledgements.

Jason's voice came over the vox ++Movement ahead++
++Acknowledged, hold position, we're moving up to support++

The marines ghosted over the rubble, approaching the ridge where Jason and Mikael were crouched ++Conrad, take position in the window on the right++
++Acknowledged++

They arrived atop the ridge and 'The Eternals', well drilled, spread out and took cover. Ethan dropped down next to Jason and Mikael ++Where?++

Mikael pointed down to the base of the hill, a brood of Tyranid leader beasts were crouched in the valley bottom ++Tyranid Warriors, resilient but vulnerable to our bolters, Jason, the closest, Conrad, the one in the centre, everyone else, pick your targets and stay close, we'll need to work together if they get close, Warriors are fearsome at close quarters++

Acknowledgements came over the vox, Ethan glanced over at Argus and his second in command nodded his readiness. ++On my word++
"Fire!"

The lead warrior's head snapped up, just in time to see it's doom rise from behind the rubble, glowing meltagun in hand. The beast evaporated as Jason squeezed the meltagun's trigger, the blessed weapon discharging with a hiss as it vaporised the beast. The others were turning hissing, claws extending, then another exploded in a shower of gore, the krak missile, meant for cracking open armoured vehicles, had made short work of the Tyranid Warrior. "For the Emperor", the rest of the Squad roared as one as they opened up with their bolters. The three remaining warriors staggered, one of them going down, it's head punched open by a pin-point bolt round. But the remaining two were unfazed, breaking into a run towards the tactical squad.

Mikael stood to get a better shot, "no, down!" Ethan pushed Mikael to the side and the long, bony talon that would have gone through his chest went straight through his left shoulder. Mikael growled in pain, emptying his bolter into the Xenos' chest. Ethan rose, planning to help but before he could do more than activate his chainsword the second warrior organism was on him. It howled in his face, spraying his helmet with sticky, acidic bile. He howled back, twisting his chainsword and sweeping it up, taking off it's right arm. The thing reared back, he scrabbled for his fallen bolter. He felt an impact on his back, turning his head, he saw the beast leering at him. It raised it's massive talon, reading to smash it down through his head, then Argus appeared out of nowhere, pushing the alien off him, throwing it to the ground. Ethan sprang up and joined his second in command, hammering the edge of his chainsword through it's neck until it's head was severed completely.

The other Tyranid Warrior was already dead, the rest of the squad had dragged it off Mikael, he was injured, he'd probably need an augmetic to replace his shoulder but he'd live. "Argus, you go with Jason, move ahead, but be careful, the rest of you, follow on, Valence, Arrius, wait here a minute"

As the squad began to move out Ethan walked over to Mikael, "that was close Sergeant", the marine grinned at him. "Come on Mikael, I don't want you damaging my reputation", Ethan's tone was light-hearted, but he knew just how close Mikael had come to death. "Thank the Emperor for your deliverance brother", he helped the injured marine to his feet. 

"Come on", they hurried after the rest of the squad. ++Novamarines, this is Sergeant Lysane, located at approximately half a kilometre north-west of your positions, please respond++...


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Bellum Macharius*

Bellum felt the rattle of the drop pod as he held his one eye shut while a chrono ticked away in the other. The squad would have preferred to deploy within the hull of _Thunder Strike __but the order called for them to deploy immediately. The razorback would be several minuets behind them. _

_The chrono flashed 124 seconds since the pod began its decent. “30 seconds,” Bellum said over the squad’s vox, “We are landing without the support of Thunder so we will need to link up with our closest brother squad.”_

_The Novamarines prepared themselves for battle._
“Astartes,” Bellum rumbled over the vox, “What is your life?”
_“My honour is my life,”_ His men replied as one. 
“What is your fate?”
_“My duty is my fate.”
_“What is your fear?”
_“My fear is to fail.”
_“What is your reward?”
_“My salvation is my reward.”
_“What is your craft?”
_“My craft is death.”
_“What is your pledge?”
_“My pledge is eternal service,”_ the entire squad said in unison. Less than a second later the drop pod slammed into the ground. 

The harnesses released as the deployment hatches fell. The squad was prepared even before the metal hit the ground. Bellum glanced from side to side as his squad moved. They were within some kind of park, or at least it appeared to have been at one time. Two other drop pods had impacted close by. Along with the shelling this area had received had removed almost anything that could really be used to identify what this place was used for. Bellum activated a quick data burst. _Thunder Strike_ was on target. Then came the rumble.

The ground split as it heaved upward. The squad spun to see a massive creature burst from the ground its massive jaws snapping closed. “Mawloc,” Bellum shouted as the astartes began to fire. Bolter rounds detonated against the armored bulk tearing chunks of chitin and some flesh. The thing roared and rushed toward several battle brothers. “Aim into its flank, and the feelers,” Bellum ordered his men, “blind the damned thing!”

There was a roar as bolter rounds detonated against the things side. The sensory organs ran the length of the creature’s body. The mawloc could detect something as minor as a heartbeat from quite a distance. This made the sudden impacts of explosive tipped rounds against several of its organs as effective as any flash bang. The thing spun lashing out at a foe it could no longer see.

Sergeant Macharius quickly assessed options. This thing could swallow several men whole. If it was allowed to retreat back into its hole the thing could strike again with virtually no warning. They had to keep it mad, and keep it above ground. Hopefully another of his brother sergeants could bring a heavier gun to bear on the thing before it managed to recover from his diversion. Otherwise he would probably be forced into something a little bit more desperate. With a quick thought he sent orders to the machine spirit in the drop pod as the thing roared. Best to be prepared.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Darius watched the counter on the inside of his helmet count down with a calm anxiety for the coming fight. He loved being inserted onto the battle field by drop pod, for what better way was there to detroy the enemy then to strike right into their midst and tear their heart out. As he was watching the counter be cocked his bolter and checked his gear one more time, and shouted over the vox, "Lock and Load!!! 30 seconds"

Darius then quitly, but with steel in his voice voxed,
"Astertes, What is your Duty?"
_To serve Emperor's Will _ They all shouted back as one
What is Emperor's Will?
_That we fight and die. _
What is Death? 
_It is our duty. _

"So let us remember our duty, FOR WE ARE ASTARTES" shouted Darius just as the drop pod landed with a thunderious bang.

Darius quickly popped his harness up and leapt out of the pod and surveyed the area. They were in what apeared to be the reamins of a park. There were burnt remains of trees to the left of his position and what appeared to have been a building of some sort directly ahead of him, but it was reduced to rubble and only stood up to his waist anymore. To his right there was Sgt Bellums pod and his men diembarking. 

Just then there was a rumble and a giant creature errupted out of the grown between him and Sgt Bellum. He heard Bellum shout "Mawloc!!" and then the erruption of bolter fire as Bellum and his men opened fire, “aim into its flank, and the feelers, blind the damned thing!”


Darius also started hollering orders to his men, "Gaius, You heard Bellum. Aim for the feelers on its flank! Lucas, stay back, the flamer will not help with this thing!" Then they all opened up on the opposite side of the Tyranid monster then what Bellum was shooting, catching the creature in a hail of crossfire.

The mawloc was flailing about blind trying to find its attackers. Darius was watching the creature trying to see its next move while shooting the things sensory organs, when one of the things giant legs was blown off by Gaius' heavy weapon leaving a giant, gaigpin hole in its chitinous armor. Darius quickly saw the opening and shouted, "Lucas, its your turn!! Burn the things inside with fire!!" Lucas then darted forward sending sheets of fire into the Mawlocs inards and setting the thing on fire.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

When Captain Solomon finished his speech Sergeant Fulcram saw the other sergeants collect and converse but not Fulcram, he immediately ordered his second in command, Cortez, to assemble in their quarters to review the mission ahead. As the rest of his squad prepped for the mission ahead stocking ammunition and double checking the maintenance of their power armor and other things. Fulcram saw Perun and Decon arguing who would get the most honor and kills in the up coming battle, while Davren, Sabathon, Fulton and Fredrik were all praying to the Great Emperor.

Fulcram passed through a pair of double doors into his own private quarters and prayed alone.

*"Benevolent God-Emperor, hear my prayer
In honor I have served You, willing and without thought
I have fought in the blood and the mud of a thousand worlds
In Your name, have I smote the enemies that would stand against Your omnipresent will and none can withstand our faith"*


As he continued to pray Cortez interrupted him.
"Sir its time."

Fulcram came up and walked slowly outside the room, there before him his squad fully assembled and ready for battle waited for orders.
"There is no man that died in His service that died in vain. Today we are against a foe who has claimed a thousand planets. They have burned their way into the Emperors domain and seek to claim it and to admit defeat is a blaspheme against the Emperor. We are the Emperors chosen, we shall not admit defeat. This day we shall kill the vile xenos and purge them from His lands!!"

With that Fulcram and his squad assembled into the loading docks and launched with the rest of the 3rd Company behind Captain Solomon.

When they landed Fulcram and his squad secured an abandoned building gaining an oversight of the battlefield and saw their brothers in much needed aid but then saw Captain Soloman charging a large Hive Tyrant. Fulcram had to think fast not only was their own leader in greater danger but also the leader of the swarming Tyranid that was before them. He took his chances to defeat the monstrosity.

*"Cleon, Davren, Perun, Cortez and Decon focus fire on the Hive Tyrant! Fredrik and Laora cover fire the Captain from any other tyranid trying to swarm onto him. Sabathon you and Fulton make sure to pick off any of the filth coming from our flanks and rear."*

With the orders given the air filled with fire. Bullets whizzing through the sky meeting death with the hoes they hit. Before the Captain could even get close to the beast dozen of small tyranid like warriors we're about to swarm on top of him. As the cover fire from the heavy bolters swathed the abominations from the field other shots also made direct contact with the Tyrant. The multi-melta stroke one of its arms incinerating it completely and the missile launcher filled with krak missiles hit directly in front of the beast dealing minimal damage but dazing and staggering it. As well as the hail of bolter fire from the rest of the squad also started to take chunks of bits and pieces out of the Tyrant.

*"Keep heavy and precise fire! We cannot allow the beast to live!"* Fulcram yelled as he filled other tyranid warriors trying to come upon them with his storm bolter and slicing away at any of the mindless monsters foolish enough stand up against the might of the Novamarines.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Garviel felt the drop pod smash into the ground and then the doors blew open.
"FOR THE EMPEROR!" He yelled as he led his squad out, "Combat Squad, Cassius hold here with Antaheim, Aren, Yvrene and Menahem, everyone else with me!" Garviel watched Squads Anar and Macharius whos pods had already landed engage a Mawloc which had emerged before his squad had landed.
Already the creature was wounded and blind but Garviel had a bad feeling about the tunnels from which it had emerged.

"Saron, Dakeyras and I shall assisst our brothers, Forben and Arbedark move to the tunnel and deploy frag mines" Garviel voxed while one of Anars squad set a flamer into the insides of the Mawloc. "Saron fire for the insides!"
Saron responded by sprinting to almost point blank range and fired through the flames into the Mawlocs guts. The Tyranid screamed in agony and one of its six legs swung out knocking Saron from his feet. Garviel charged forwards bringing his power sword to bear as Saron was grabbed and hoisted into the air, Dakeyras meanwhile primed a frag grenade and hurled it high into the mawlocs head, the detonation sent shrapnel into its left eye bursting it and driving further into its brain. Garviel dodged a sweep of the tail and rolled under one of its arms just as Cassius opened fire marching high explosive rounds up the mawlocs carapace and forcing it to drop Saron dazed but alive at Garviels feet, the mawloc however, under the combined fire of three tactical squads started to back towards the tunnels where Forben and Arbedark were laying charges.
"FORBEN, AREBEDARK GET OU-!" Garviel was cut off as a large explosion sounded and two of the mawlocs arms disintergrated in a shower of blood, "What?" he gasped as Saron regained his feet.

"What you think I'd stop fighting just because that thing managed to grab me?" Saron smirked "I attached frag and krak grenades to both of those limbs, was more effective than I thought ha"

"Wait...Forben and Arbedark report!" Garviel voxed as he realised that he could no longer see either of them behind the rampaging mawloc.

"Gah, damn thing got my hand but I'll live brother-sergeant" came Arbedarks reply
"This tunnel is deep brothers" Forben gasped with pain "I think my leg-ah-yeah my leg is broken, I don't think I'll be rejoining you anytime soon"
"What do you mean brother?" Garviel sent back as a horrible realisation dawned on him.
"That thing up there with you...it swept me off the edge and I fell"

Garviel was silent for a few moments, as the battle raged around him he took the time to reload his emptied bolter. "Wait for us to finish this thing and we will get one of Varos's assault marines to come and get you"

"To late sergeant, there are things down here, you were right to mine the entrance but that won't help me" Forben laughed and Garviel heard the sound of Forben reloading. "Its been a pleasure" were Forbens last words before his vox was drowned out by bolter fire and a lound chittering sound.
'Worry about that later' Garviel thought before charging back into combat.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

OOC: (I am assuming that the Assault marines are using thunderhawk insertion as their jetpacks wont fit in a drop pod)

Gabriel stared out of the back of the thunderhawk as they descended through the clouds towards the battlefield below. Behind him his men stood ready at attention, waiting and relishing for the chance to crush the xeno skulls underneath their armoured heels, to hear the roar of battle once more. Gabriel turned as the sounds rushed up to meet them and spoke calmly to his men. Gabriel grinned beneath his helm *"Brothers, we fight how we always do. No mercy, no respite, No forgiveness. We shall purge the xeno from this world, we will show all what it means to be a Novamarine. Avengers do you stand beside me?"*

He was met with howls of affirmative s from his brethren, each and everyone ready and willing to give his life to protect the man next to him. They were a brotherhood at war and the Novamarines would be victorious.

*"Brothers, into the fire of battle we go."*
_"Into the fires of war we fly._"
*"Into the dark unknown"*
_"Once more in his name."_
*"Brothers, For the Emperor!"*
_"For the Emperor! The Chapter and the Third Company!!"_

Gabriel turned and leapt out the back, the wind rushing past him. He dropped hundreds of feet in a few seconds, his men in a tight formation just behind him. As they closed on the battlefield they activated their jetpacks, slowing their ascent before smashing into the ground below. Nearby to them the other assault squad landed and immediately they were assailed by the foul xeno.

The xeno were small and weak, but had the numbers on their side. The Astartes however were God-like warriors and Gabriel vowed that not one of his squad brothers would die today. They smashed into the tide of xeno like death incarnate, Gabriel leading the way. He smashed into a tyranid who jumped at his armour, followed by another four. They landed on him and forced him to one knee, Gabriel laughing the whole way. He sent an acknowledgement to Ramires, who doused him in fire. The xeno's screeched as they were melted by the holy fire while Gabriel was untouched in his suit of armour. He leapt forward and decapitated one of the burning xeno with a deft swing of his power sword.

His men followed his example, crushing the xeno skulls under their chainsaws whilst Ramires and Erkos doused the tyranids with fire and plasma. Gabriel was everywhere, cutting down tyranids left and right with no mercy. His men were famed for their brutal assaults and they lived well to the title as they carved a bloody path through the tyranids. Gabriel paused and was glad to see that he had not taken a casualty, his men covering each other and helping one another out if it looked like they would be overwhelmed. Berro had been injured however, a tyranid claw going into his shoulder, though now he swung his chainsaw in fury at the tyranid's below him.

*"We need to regroup soon with our Captain, we need new orders and more tyranids to kill."* Gabriel bellowed to his men as they cut the few remaining down. The other assault squad had kept up with them and had taken out the rest of the foul xeno.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Zandra Varyk looked around at the gathered members of the squad; the anticipation of the conflict would be flooding their system with adrenaline and other, less natural substances to increase both their mental acuity and awareness. With less than a minute to go until contact, the members of the assault squad to whom he was leading into the fray knew his capabilities, and trusted him; and more importantly, he them.

Sergeant Gabriel would have the honour of the leaving the Thunderhawk first - his marines just as equally well trained as Varyk's own. He could hear over the comms his brother marine's pre-battle speech. Varyk smiled inside his armour. The MkIV pattern armour had been a gift from the infamous Captain Blaylock after the Badab Campaign nearly a hundred years previous, and had served him well during his service to the Emperor and the Chapter.

Varyk smiled at the need for such speeches - marine's should need no motivation. History was littered with the stories of the "glorious dead" who had made such speeches, only to be crushed under the boot of their opponents as they lacked the capabilities. He had one word only to say to those under his command.

"Ready?"

With the affirmative coming back over the net, they released their restraints, and increased the amount of power to their jump packs, and tested the vectoring once, twice, and thrice.

The timer in his Helmets HUD was counting down - now 10 seconds to debuss. The doors opened, and at 5 seconds to, Gabriel and his men plummeted out into the void, and Varyk formed up, then followed suit.

The fall was only a short one, little more than a 100 metres, and the seething mass of the tyranids was being ripped apart by the combined firepower of the machine-spirit aimed Heavy Bolters on the Thunderhawk, and the bombs on it's pylons.

He head several of his squad open fire with bolt pistols, each shot blowing apart a smaller creature, just before impact. Flaring the jump pack, he scorched a wide area behind him, clearing it of any threat, before landing heavily on another creature, crushing it's spine.

Powering up the great spear in his left hand, and the shield in his right, he quickly felt the impact of a talon almost rip the shield from his grasp. Taking advantage of the momentum, his leant into the direction of the shield's movement, causing the gaunt to lose it's balance. Slamming the shield down on it ended it's threat. Needing to clear yet more space, Varyk began to use long wide sweeping strokes with the spear, while occasionally jabbing at any which came to close.

The bloody tide being carved by his squad would still not be enough to dent the threat, more needed to be done...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

There was a loud rumble on the battlefield as the Mawloc that was assaulting squads under the command of Sergeants Anar, Macharius and Vintar, leaving a gaping hole in the field as the tyranids swarmed on around it. It was empty for a moment, giving the Sergeants time to recover, but not before a new wave of bloodthirsty Raveners ripped through the underground, breaking onto the already packed battlefield above them.

Meanwhile, on another part of the field, Captain Solomon looked up, already wounded from the Battle with the Hive Tyrant as it came in at him with another blow, intent on cleaving the Third Captain's head from his shoulders. 

However, the Captain was not yet beaten, as he dodged the blow at the last possible second and brought his weapon up to kill. But the xenos was ready, and in what seemed like a mere couple of seconds, it had spun around, and was facing the Captain once more. 

This time, he knew what he was doing though. Thrusting his powersword forward, Solomon watched as the Tyrant responded accordingly, lashing it's own weapon out to block him. Then, he acted on this moment, and brought his bolt pistol to bear, aiming it directly into the Hive Tyrant's exposed face. 

It took four shots to bring the creature down, and the Captain made sure it was dead by decapitating its head. Hoisting it up in the air, he yelled to his brothers the warcry of the chapter, "For Honour!"

They responded with a loud shout, "For Glory!"

And then, the whole company, those that were left alive, cried with one voice, "For Victory!"

*All:* In your respective fights, you watch the Tyranids scatter suddenly, and turn and run. How do you react to this? Those who have encountered the Tyranids before, you will know that they must have something planned, as they never back down from a battle. Also, how many of your squad have been wounded, or even, has one member been killed?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Squad Lysane emerged from the ruins of the Basilica administratum to gaze upon a world torn apart by war. Smoke rose in the distance, coiling from a great opening in the earth, around which clustered the tiny figures of more Novamarines. It twisted in the sky, carving arcane and twisted images.

Lysane shook himself out of his trance, he scanned the battlefield, searching for where his squad’s strength could be put to good use. Wait. Scores, hundreds of slinking, bestial forms were flowing away from the battlefield. It started at the edges, as yet unblooded creatures turning and leaving, then the invisible command reached the centre like an expanding wave, as one the tyranid swarm turned, spilling away from the Imperial Guard emplacements, away from the swathe of bodies cut by the assault squads, away from the bloodied and ruined carcass of a Hive Tyrant by the Captain’s standard.

He let his weapons hang loose in his hands as he observed. ‘What is happening Sergeant?’ Argus came and stood beside him. ‘I don’t know Argus, it’s not like the xeno to turn and run from such an engagement, there must be some deeper motive here.’ He paused still gazing out across the tortured landscape, ‘still, we must regroup with the rest of the company, let’s move out, standard mobile formation.’

He watched the members of his squad as they moved past him, their engagement with the Warriors had left them relatively unscathed. A few of the squad members had suffered purely cosmetic damage to their armour, but their were a few more serious injuries. Mikael would need an augmetic shoulder, the talon of one of beasts had punched through his shoulder pauldron, leaving a huge, gaping wound in the meat of his shoulder. But he was the worst wounded. Valence had suffered a fractured arm, the result of a glancing blow from one of the warriors as he had hauled the beast off Mikael.

As he gazed out over the bloodied field he wondered what else awaited them here…


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Bellum Macharius*

Bellum fired another quick burst into the creature. It howled and jerked as flames and heavy rounds ripped into the thing’s hide. Blood oozed from its many wounds. With a streak it hammered into the ground, and began throwing dirt skyward. “Don’t let the vile thing dig,” Bellum roared as he sprinted toward it. The tail lashed out slamming into the ground close to the marine as he charged. Shells continued to slam into the thing as it disappeared into the dirt.

“Spread by pairs,” Bellum ordered his men. The thing would be half deaf after their assault If it tried to assault them again the thing would be hard pressed to find its target.
“_Thunder Strike_ I need a status report.” Bellum whispered over his vox. It crackled back, “We have deployed, and are moving to support.” “Make haste brothers,” Bellum said as he raised his weapon and looked into the hole, “We will need your support.”

There was a moment of silence as the squad stood quietly. The pairs were facing several directions looking for the emerging Mawloc. Bellum watched the hole until his heightened vision registered movement. He aimed as a single ping was sent to his squad. It was not the massive beast, but these looked much like their kin.

“Raveners,” Bellum said as the first creature came toward the entrance. “Watch that other hole,” the sergeant said over the open vox. “Focus fire,” he ordered his own squad before squeezing the trigger. The men worked with precision moving to where they could cover the hole, but not close enough for the mawloc to burst up on more than two of them. The first ravener slithered forward holding a pair of its claws ready. The creature was cut down with the first volley, but there were more. Shell after shell slammed into carapace and flesh and still the things came. The first slithered fro the tunnel only to be cut down, but it bought another enough time to emerge. “Frag out,” Brother Sefiel shouted lobbing a grenade overhead. It exploded sending two of the creatures flopping back, but they recovered. Bellum drew his sword. 

“Come on xeno filth,” he shouted as he one handed his boltgun. An icon pinged on his HUD. The creatures shrieked as they charged. Several the things slowed. Nearby a ruin exploded under the impact of a dozer blade. Engines roared as _Thunder Strike’s_ turret came to life. Shells speared through the first ravener shredding through the creature with ease. Then suddenly the creatures turned. Many began to retreat through the tunnels, others began to burrow. As the closest halted Bellum ordered his men forward. “Before they get away,” he shouted reaching the first hole. Bolter rounds fired at close range ripping the partly buried creature into a bloody mess. Another close by was hammered with a krak grenade sending chunks back into the air.

_Thunder Strike_ rumbled to a halt close by. “Sir,” Brother Dienekes said moving closer, “did we drive them back?” Somewhere nearby several other marines had began to shout things almost in celebration. “No,” Bellum said pulling away his empty clip, “These things don’t retreat organized.” He slammed a new clip into place, and checked his HUD again. “And they don’t leave food,” he said seeing the ping of the brother who had fallen into the Mawlocs hole. “Brother Theis,” Bellum said moving toward the hole. “Sir,” the marine snapped. “We have a brother to recover. See what _Thunder Strike_ has available.” “Yes Sir,” Theis said moving to the tank. Bellum glanced to his men. Thankfully they had been mostly untouched by the conflict. He thanked the Emperor for that. He had a feeling they would each be needed here.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel beheaded another Gaunt as his squad formed a tightly nit position around him. They were hacking through the tyranids with ease, the little tyranids no match for the mighty Astartes. While the tyranids did have the advantage in numbers, there were 20 Astartes to fight them so unless the tyranids had something hidden there was no way that they should be able to beat them. At least not in Gabriels mind. He and his men pushed on and on into the horde, receiving injuries in exchange for their brutality. Gabriel always led from the front, hoping to inspire his men, which he did well enough.

Suddenly the tyranids started to flee, and Gabriel called his bloodsoaked men to a halt. Whilst they were vicious on the assault they weren't fools and would not follow the tyranids into a trap. Gabriel turned to his brothers and took his helmet off showing his delight at the start of their day, *"Well brothers I think we will have the largest tally by the end of the day. Remember though we will need to support our brothers if we are to be victorious this day."*

Gabriel moved over towards the other assault marine sergeant, *"Brother well fought today, your squad is a delight to watch fight. I think its time for us to regroup with the captain and find out why the xeno retreated."* He moved back to his squad giving out his orders for them to prepare to regroup. Several of his men had minor injuries, but nothing serious. Rafeal had been cut in the weak armour joint of his elbow, which seemed to be the worst. Gabriel was unsure on what to make about the xeno tactics, they had never retreated from a fight with Gabriel before, but had thrown more numbers and more xeno towards the bellowing chainswords that cleaved them in two. Gabriel smiled at this thought, relishing what he and his men had done to the tyranids this day, before opening a vox to the captain,* "My Lord are we to regroup on your position or do we have other orders?"*


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Break them!" yelled Zandra Varyk - not too far away, he could hear the shouted exultations and rhetoric of Gabriel, whipping his squad into a killing frenzy; while over the comms net, he could hear the staccato thumping of the strike force's Razorback weapon system hammering explosive death into the heart of the hoard.

Despite the renewed vigour, the sound of bolter fire died down around him as the other members of his squad's bolt pistol's ran out, and the swirling melee saw them begin to get fragmented. 

The tide pushed against the marines of Varyk's assault squad; already Marine Damien had been caught by a group of the tyranids; equipped with razor sharp boney talon's, the tutelary knowledge implanted into his brain during his transformation to a marine told him they were Hormagaunts; each one a living weapon, each particular nuance of their being having been designed into a weapon; even their blood was poisonous. Damien had been knocked off his feet, even as his chain axe ripped another open, and he decapitated another with a bolt pistol; in it's death throws, the hardened chitin spike of the tyranid had scythed through the soft armour of his arm; nearly severing it.

Varyk triggered his jump pack once more - as an unearthly scream shook the battlefield - the pressure that had been building inside his head so surreptitiously since entering the battlefield abruptly abated, and the swirling tide who scrabbled at the fallen marine scattered before the Sergeant could land any blows. Changing hands, he grasped his spear in his shield hand, and grasped Damien - the icon on Varyk's hood showed him to begin returning to a stable state - the Larraman cells having already coagulated the bleeding stump; the marine was lucid; a testament to the sheer strength of the astartes.

The carcasses of the tyranids littered the battlefield, but the near loss of a marine already was an unfortunate turn; however, the Dragoon's of Brimlock needed to be rescued; and each marine in his squad knew that they had already given up their life to the Emperor, and that death in his name saving His people would hold no fear.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Darius continued to shoot the Mawlacs sensory organs as Lucias dashed forward with his flamer. As soon as Lucas got withing range he sent a long searing blast of promethium fuel into the creatures insides, sending the Mawlac into a spasmodic frenzy of pain. Suddenly the Mawlac quickly burrowed away in fear, but as it was burrowing the Mawlac whipped its tail and smashed Lucas full into the chest sending the Marine flying backwards 30m and cracking his chest plate. 

"Nero, Tauras, Varro- Get to Lucas!!! Marius, Varro- with Gaius and cover him!! Metelles, Trajon- On me!! Every one stay sharp. It will probably be back, and Reavers usually come after those damn Mawlocs" Darius shouted as he swept his bolter from side to side searching for more targets. But has he looked around he noticed that it was not just the Mawloc running away, but all the Tyranids were falling back. "Nero, report." Darius asked through the vox as he lowered his bolter and started to jog over to where the marine was crouched before the inert form of Lucas. "I am fine sarge", Lucas replied as he got to his feet . "Did it die though? 

"I dont think so lad, but we sure hurt it. And it looks like the rest of the xeno's is falling back for the moment so form up!! We are ganna regroup with the other tactical squads and get out orders." Darius shouted as he started to jog over to where Sgt Bellum and his squad was regrouping around there Razerback.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

TWO HOURS HAD passed since they had driven the xenos from the battlefield, and in those two hours, Captain Solomon had not wasted them. Recon teams, a mixture of Sentinels and Guardsmen from the Dragoons were dispatched to investigate where the Tyranids had retreated to, but the Captain had not heard from them as of yet.

Solomon locked blades with his company champion, an astartes who would eventually replace him as captain when he fell, a fearsome man named Azrek. The Champion was the first to break, spinning his power sword away from the Captain, knocking him backwards.

It was in the training grounds of the last remaining fortress that still belonged to the Imperium on Barbados Reach, and whilst he had tasked his fellow marines with overseeing the rebuilding of the defences that had been damaged by the initial tyranid assault, he had taken to the training grounds, determined to hone his skill after defeating the Hive Tyrant in battle.

Even though he was weak from the fighting, Solomon needed the practice. The Tyranids were a unique kind of enemy, and he needed all the experience he could get.

*All:* The Tyranids have retreated, and all remains quiet for now. You are tasked with overseeing the strengthing of the fortress' defences, and training the Brimlock Dragoons against the Tyranid threat. Where are you, how do you train them and how do you make sure that the walls are prepared for the next assault? Are there any special adjustments that you make, to ensure that they will withstand the next wave? Particularly those that have fought the Tyranids in the past, what do you do?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel stared over the walls at the harsh land that stared back at him, seeming to see straight into his soul. He stood in the last fortress held by the Imperials on the world, around him his four closest brothers, Ramires, Rafeal, Erkos and Berro. He had trained with them all, and had been in the same squad of them since his training ended. They were his blood brothers and his advice when he needed it the most. Below the walls that held the five space marines, proudly aloft from the rest down below stood the rest of his squad, who instructed the remaining guard on how best to fight the tyranids. 

These brothers were also close to him, but they knew of the bond that set the five apart from most others in the Chapter. They weren't envious of the five that stood above them, they understood it and accepted it. Gabriel looked at his brothers, for the past two hours they had been watching, helping to prepare the defences for the next assault. Gabriel finally spoke after what seemed an age to his men, *"Brothers I think that us and our fellow assault marine squad will be reserves, used where-ever the fighting is thickest or it looks like they will break through. Unless we are to take to the offensive, though I doubt it. It best suits the captain and the company if we wait, though I feel ours skills are being pushed to one-side."*

It was the best decision though, the captain was making the right one. Gabriel couldn't deny that even if he did want to push on with the assault, or even to move out of the fortress to scout. He and his men were the best at what they did in Gabriels mind, maybe a little arrogant but none could argue with the results that he got, nor the impressive kill tally that his squad had. The Avengers of Seros were proud warriors, and as such they only left a fight when they were ordered to.

Gabriel stared at the killing field where the tyranids would meet their death, though unless he and his men could ambush elements of the tyranid force they would be pretty useless in this type of fight. He turned back to his brothers, *"Erkos, Rafeal and Berro return to the squad. Give them a hand in preparation of what is to come soon. Ramires follow me."*

The marines nodded leaping of the end of the wall, activating their jet-packs to slow their descent. Gabriel and Ramires moved along the western wall as the others left. "*Ramires, you have known me the longest, probably the closest brother that I have. What do you think of our current situation?"* The marines didn't break a stride as they conversed, Gabriel normally asking Ramires his advice on situations he did not like. Ramires pondered the question for but a moment before answering, _"Gabriel, I think that our current situation can benefit us as well as our brethren. We would fight in close combat sooner or later, the walls won't hold forever then it is our turn. We have a duty to the Emperor and to the Chapter, which we must not forget."_

Gabriel nodded in thought, as always his brother gave him sound council, he would make a worthy successor on Gabriels death. Gabriel looked over down onto the training ground, *"Well then brother, time to give our brothers a hand. You advice always soothes my mind."* Both the marines jumped down descending on their jetpacks of flame. Once they hit the ground, dirt cascading into the air around them they moved over to the rest of the squad. They took it in turns to teach the guardsmen how to fight in close combat, pairing up, they also gave pointers on where to aim on a tyranid and how to combine fire on the bigger targets.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The young man trembled, he stood close to one of the children of the Emperor, a real Space Marine. He was not the only one, all along the line, men of the platoon stared saucer eyed at the hulking figures moving through the ranks of drilling guardsmen. Adjusting a grip here, demonstrating a lunge. Argus stood at the head of the excercise, hands clasped behind him, shoulders back, chest thrust forward, bellowing orders in a stentorian voice. Ethan chuckled to himself, a drill sergeant to the core, Argus would make a great leader of men some day.

"Halt!" The guardsmen, exhausted from the hour of hard training, slid to a half-hearted attention. "That's not good enough" Argus roared at them, "you are tired, hungry and exhausted, do you think I care? Do you think Sergeant Lysane cares?" He paused, looking out at them, Ethan thought this was a good moment to step in, he vaulted up onto the entrenched Basilisk that Argus was using as a temporary podium. He spoke in a softer tone than his second in command, but somehow it still managed to carry to each of the men arranged before him. "We do, but will the xenos care? Will the vile Tyranid threat? You have fought bravely and well today. My brothers and myself have been honoured to fight alongside you, but this conflict was nothing to what a hive fleet can bring to bear."

He raised his voice "Men of the Imperium! Believe me when I say we have a difficult time ahead of us but if we are to be prepared for it we must first shed our fear of it. I stand here before you now, truly unafraid! Why? Because I am chosen of the Emperor? No! I stand here without fear because I remember. I remember that I am here not because of the enemy that lies before me.. but because of the Imperium that lies behind me! I remember that for ten thousand years we have fought the enemies of mankind! I remember that for ten thousand years they have sent their armies to destroy us and after ten millenia of war I remember... We are still here!"

The guardsmen cheered, noticably straightening and coming to attention, he saw one or two make the sign of the aquila across their chest. He spoke more quietly now, "I may be a Space Marine, but in the eye's of The Emperor we are all equal, all he asks is that you stand as he once stood, you fight as he once fought and that you do not fear your enemy, you loathe it! Channel your fear into fighting spirit. He raised his voice, his stern tones rolling across the silent guardsmen, "how dare these vile xenos trespass upon the realm of The Emperor!" Now he began to roar "Can we stand by and allow this blasphemy?"

"No!"

"Can we stand by as they drain our worlds, destroy our race?"

"No!"

"Or do we make our stand here, for humanity, for the Imperium, for The Emperor?"

"For the Emperor!" The response came back like a wave, a tidal roar of sonic force. Almost buffeting the two marines as they stood aboard the Basilisk. As it began to die down Argus stepped forwards again, "now, you've had your fun, I want to see those bayonet drills again! And I want them perfect this time!"

He turned back to Lysane, grinning, "you always had a knack for rousing speechs Sergeant." Lysane smiled back, "it's something you pick up when you take command Brother." The Space Marine turned back to the masses of drilling guardsmen, "still, they are not ready."

"Were we?" Ethan gazed out to the horizon, "the enemy does not wait for us to be ready, it is what man does with the time he has that determines the fate of the galaxy. These men were frightened and unprepared, but victory has swelled their spirits, The Emperor will guide them Argus, as he will us." 

"The Emperor protects." Ethan turned back to his second in command, "he does indeed brother, no matter what our place in the Imperium, Guilliman knows we need him to watch over us now." He turned away, looking up to a sky blotted with dark clouds, "can't you feel it?"

"What sir?"

"The storm is coming"...


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Bellum Macharius*

Sergeant Bellum Macharius called up the area map again. It appeared overlaying the view from his cybernetic eye. The marine turned back to several individuals who were following. “Deploy the charge here,” he said dropping to one knee. A single technician signaled others over. Bellum scooped a handful of dirt up and watched as a modified charge was lowered into place. The technician carefully slid the fuse into position and activated the detonator. The marine sprinkled the dirt over the device and checked his readouts. Device 14 flashed before his eye, and a new dot appeared on the map. 

“The final device is in place,” the Novamarine announced over the vox as he turned to the individuals. “Confirmed,” a man replied. Bellum looked at the people. Several of them were simple civilians who arrived after the astartes. Bellum had quickly put them to work. “We need to return to the walls,” Bellum said moving toward the truck they were using for transport. The suspension creaked as over a half a ton of marine stepped onto the bed. Then engine rumbled to life, and they began the journey back to the safety of the fortress itself.

A little over two hours ago the Novamarines had arrived on the world. After first contact with the tyranids, and their retreat Bellum had become rather paranoid. After recovering the body of Brother Forben, Brother Captain Vintar ‘s loss, they had moved to the fortress. While most of his brother sergeants had taken it upon themselves to prepare the guardsmen Bellum had taken it upon himself to assist with the defenses.

Bellum had outlined several changes in the defensive lines. There were several minor changes done, most in the positioning of heavy weapons to allow them better coverage. Several more dramatic steps had been taken after referring to orbital surveillance of the tyranid forces. This included repositioning several of the artillery pieces to provide better firepower against the bulk of the tyranid swarm. While the changes were being implemented Bellum had personally walked the defensive line. Several times he had to move equipment into position. It might have been the commanders misinterpreting his orders, or in several instances not issuing them. While the commanders were relieved to have the assistance of the astartes there were several who resisted. Most of these were higher ranking officers who had been almost insulted when a simple sergeant began issuing orders. 

As the truck pulled through the primary gateway _Thunder Strike_ roared past followed by several guard tanks. Brother Dameus had been putting the Guard’s motor pool through its paces. Bellum had a grim look on his face as he stepped off the vehicle, and moved toward command bastion. In the courtyard several of his men were assisting with the imperial guard. As he entered the bastion soothing slammed into him.

Bellum looked down as he heard a voice. “Why you stupid slack jawed idiot,” it wasa man, civilian by the cloths, “Don’t you think you could look… where…” The man’s voice trailed off as he looked up finally. “Are you hurt,” Bellum asked as several other people approached being prodded along by a pair of uniformed individuals. There was a look of fascination on each face. “No,” the man said trying to recover himself, “I believe I’m fine.” “Good,” the marine replied. As Bellum moved away he looked at the two guardsmen.

In the command room several officers were staring at a map display. “All 14 charges have been planted,” Bellum said moving to the map. The display in his eye changed as he reached for a marker. The marine marked several areas. As he finished Bellum looked up the men. “I passed several civilians on the way in, why were they here?” One of the commanders shook his head, “They were demanding weapons.” Bellum glanced at the others. “How is the training looking,” Bellum asked moving toward one of the few windows. “Close combat mostly,” another man replied. There was scorn in that voice, one of those who thought a lowly sergeant wasn’t worth their time. “Gun drills,” Bellum asked. There was a whisper from someone. “What was that,” the marine asked in a raised voice. “I haven’t seen them begin yet,” the man replied. 

Bellum clasped his hands behind his back. “If that is the case, then find those civilians,” the sergeant said calmly, “and give them equipment.” “What,” someone asked in a whisper. “Did you not understand me,” Bellum said turning to the men in the room, “Go to the civilians and find me every man, woman, or teen who can and is willing to hold a gun.” “But they’re non…” the voice said. This time Bellum got a good look at this man’s face. It was a fat officer who had probably left the battlefield a long time ago. “Combatants,” the marine finished for the major, “Have you ever faced the Tyranid before major?” Bellum slowly moved toward the man. “They eat what they kill, and they kill everything. Non-combatant, ha, when have you faced a foe who knew those words? Orks would enslave them, Chaos would corrupt them, Tau would turn them, Necron would destroy them, Dark Eldar would torture and slaughter them. No you pompous fool; they are sons and daughters of the Imperium and today there are no non-combatants. Get them weapons!” Bellum was looming over the man who had a mixture of fear, and anger in his eyes, “and be sure to gather enough weapons for yourselves. As this Major said himself, ‘any idiot can shoot a gun.’”

As Bellum left the command room a familiar voice spoke, “Was that wise?” “I certainly hope so brother,” the sergeant said, “perhaps those men will understand what we are facing. How is the training coming along Titanus?” “The guardsmen are performing well,” the other space marine said. “But do you think they will be ready?” Titanus looked at his sergeant. “We will make them ready,” he said. “Good,” Bellum said turning to his battle brother, “because when the swarm reaches us everyone will have their chance.” The pair made their way into the courtyard prepared to introduce their new conscripts into the defensive line.


----------

